# Unknown Brand Mountain Bike Uprages



## reall (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi everyone.

Recently I bought a second hand mtb, which had reasonable price 130 €. Anyways I would like to upgrade to handlebars since they are too small and low but I have no idea about the diameter or the brand. Cannot figure out the stem either so If anybody can help me it would be so nice.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

It looks like the old system 25.4 diameter. Stem brand doesn’t matter. You need to know what diameter the stem takes. They come in 25.4, 31.8, and 35.

Your choice will be very limited for 25.4. See if there is any riser handlebar for 25.4 around 700mm width. Try ebay or amazon.

If i am in your shoes, buy a new 1 1/8 stem that accepts 31.8 diameter handle bar, then upgrade to 31.8 handlebar. Looks like you want to run your setup high. When you look for a stem get something with a high rise. Avoid those zero degree rise stems as they will be too low. Reach can be 70mm or so.

Once you are at 31.8 stem/ handlebar, your options for handlebar is much larger. Choose something with at least 720mm width and 20-40mm rise to keep handlebar reach high.

That is the limited diagnostic from looking at a picture only.

no charge😀


----------



## reall (Aug 13, 2021)

Thank you . Unfortunately I dont have ruler so I couldn't really verify the diameter of the bar. I will definetly look into high rise stems and handlebars thanks again.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

That is already a high rise stem. If you think you need to raise it more than that you are on the wrong size or style of bike.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

It's an adjustable angle stem on there now. You can adjust it to be higher but it will also move back toward you some. And you'll need to reposition everything mounted to it. 

But I agree with c_m_shooter, it's already pretty high. Adjustable stems aren't recommended normally beyond playing with to see what angle you want to purchase. Be sure it is securely secured, you don't want it moving on you.


----------

